# Picture Your Self.



## rgorsuch (Jul 12, 2004)

During a night of drunken rambling the following question was asked.

Which book cover would you most like to see your face on.

By that i mean you drawn as the hero.

For my self it would have to be.

Druss the legend,

just so i could see what i would look like big.


----------



## mac1 (Jul 12, 2004)

The Bible, nothing like a little international worship to raise a guys spirits.


----------



## polymorphikos (Jul 13, 2004)

Casino Royale. Awesome book, awesome hero. Sad, too.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 14, 2004)

A novel adaption of Hellblazer - the DC Vertigo comic series (not the film!!).


----------



## dwndrgn (Jul 15, 2004)

I've always seen myself as a type of warrior gal (I could really get into swinging swords at people and being a general bad-a$$) of course the illustrator would have to imagine a bit to get the body right, I mean I'm not the worst looking person in the world but I have a sneaking suspicion that Lucy Lawless looks better in a tight, revealing leather costume. So let's see - who has female warriors? How about David Weber's Windrider's Oath. I'll be Kierran, the God's Champion for Justice. Double swords and everything. Love it. 





If we're being realistic, however, I'd be painted into the background, perusing scrolls via candlelight...


----------



## Maryjane (Sep 4, 2004)

_The princes sat tall in the addle of her six legged steed, shading her eyes with one hand to peer in the distance. The shimering Columbia hills still did not apeare any closer then they did an hour ago. Droping her hand the princess reaches down to her saddle bag and pulls out her volmas (a drinking container constructed of interwoven fibres) shaking it in her hand she discovered it was empty. Slipping the volmas back in her saddle bag she snaped the rains to speed up her mount, not far ahead lay a small crater, one of many that can be found in Gousev crater. but not all of these small craters contained a small oasis. Once when she was a child the princes was told by her keepers that the entire desert land of Guseve crater was covered by a great sea. Her luck was with her, this small crater contained a small oasis. Sitting in the shade of a tree that had long stringy blanches that spread out then saged down nearly touching the mossy surface beneath her. She sat dasidly waiting for the afternoon sun to sink lower to the horison. But not to long, she had to get to the hills before night fall. She could not take the chance of traversing the desert after dark for the Ogasis, a barbaric nomads people that scavanged the desert at night. These nomads were the mortal enemy of her people of the empire province of Cidonia. Here kingdom consisted of a large area that went many levels underground. one of many such places in the province of Cidonia. This area today is called the fortress in city square. That evening she sat by a small camp fire high up in the Columbia Hills in a small ravine where the fire would not be seen from out in the desert. She hunted for Cadok for her evening meal, Cadok an armadilo like animal that live in burows in the sand. The Cadok could feel slight vibrations in the ground beneath where it layed. A Cadoc being  a curious animal climbed up to the top of it's burow and stuck it's head out to investigate what the disturbance was then suddenly all went dark. The princes held her energy wepon at her side and walked toward her evening meal. Next mornning she was up to greet the rising sun, climbing atop a high knole she stood proudly staight and tall, her long black silken hair draped over her right shoulder flutering in the early morning breez. The well defined feature of this noble lady's black piercing eyes carefully studdied the desert bellow. Before climbing on her six legged steed she knelt with the arms outstreached eyes closed she mimed a silent prayer to the ones whom she called the watchers, the light beings in the large bright flying objects. They were her mentors and teachers. They guided her and prepared her for the final days. The Avatar I chose reminded me of my desert warrior princes.     _


----------



## TGirlPaula (Sep 4, 2004)

The Princess pointed her mount toward the fortress.  They proceeded at a good rate but not an exhausting one.

"How fortunate it is that the oasis was there.  That place is usually dry and lifeless."  That musing boosted her spirits for she again affirmed to herself that she not alone in the desert.  She also realized for the millionth time that the protecting the city against marauders like the nomad beings is a full-time job for life.

Her parents exhibited uncommon wisdom and foresight when they allowed the Princess to live the way she was born to live, to learn and train to be a warrior.  The Princess' decision was bittersweet for her mother and father.  The Princess is an only child.  Her parents were taken hostage while at a reconciliation meeting with the nomads.  That is the last anyone ever saw of them.

She was very young when she inherited the mantle of leadership and responsibility for a world that was already turned upside-down.

The constant warring had taken its toll on the population by the time she ordered and oversaw the building of a fortress city.  The number of males in the society had dropped so dramatically that zero population growth was impossible to achieve.  The population was winnowed to the current survivors, three-fourths of whom were female.  

The y-chromosome's rarity caused fighting within the community for the right to procreate.  The population was so heavy with female influence that the females had already achieved menstrual synchrony from living in such close quarters as afforded by the city's impregnable walls.

Naturally the males did as those in a procreational seller's market would do.  They exploited the y-chromosome's necessity to produce new citizens by adopting a female behaviour, or at least a pre-decimation behaviour:  sexual politics.     on a good day in the city and  on a not-so-good day.


----------



## Maryjane (Sep 4, 2004)

_More to come if anyone is interested, If more is added to this story line please let me know if this post is the apropiate place or is there any particular part of the forum designated for this._


_Thank you_


----------



## seerdon (Sep 4, 2004)

I think your story is more suited to the Critiques forum. However, who am I to suggest that? 

I think I would have to be Aragorn on Lord of the Rings. The coolest character in fiction... ever.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 5, 2004)

The head witch, Roald Dhalds the Witches. (Very Evil Grin)


----------



## Maryjane (Sep 5, 2004)

_I was thinking of maybe having like a storyline play where any of the members can be what ever character they would want to be in Dunes of Mars warrier princes._


----------



## Maryjane (Sep 5, 2004)

_Moved the Desert Warior Princes of Mars to (CRITIQUE) Now tittled (DUNES OF MARS WARRIOR PRINCES)_


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Sep 9, 2004)

The newspaper with a caption saying

*THIS TEENAGER JUST ONE A BILLION DOLLARS*


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 9, 2004)

Picture a saloon in an old black-n-white western. All hell breaks loose - tables and chairs flying with fisticuffs a plenty....but the good ol' pianola just keeps a-playin!

There's a grissled old character in a battered ten-gallon hat keeps popping up from behind the bar and whaps an empty whisky bottle over someone's napper. 

Well, I tell ya...that's me folks - the rootinist tootinist yellow belly'd coward you ever did see. 

Now I'm off fir a good ol' chew of ma baccy. See Y'all!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 9, 2004)

On the Malazan Encyclopedia when it finally gets written


----------



## Silk (Sep 9, 2004)

On the front of a book written all about me and my heroic deeds (well the ones in my head anyway!)


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 9, 2004)

yes, the little people speak to me too Silk


----------



## Silk (Sep 9, 2004)

Its good to know i'm not alone!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 9, 2004)

yes, the fact of my existance makes so many people happy. No, its true, they look at me and can't stop laughing. Maybe that's reason enough to get me ugly mug on a book cover


----------



## Arwynn (Sep 9, 2004)

i think i'd look good on the cover of one of charles de lints novels.. a punky pixie and her elf child roaming the streets of some magical city-or running from creatures in the faerie realm.. maybe he should write a book about us! or maybe i should. i have always wanted to write and illustrate  kids books.


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 8, 2005)

I have always wanted to be a Strong female figure, a Warrior/rouge would suit me well!
Yet on other days I would rather be a Magi....
The book cover I would like to be on is prob a David Gemmal one, no explanation needed.


----------



## shandril (Aug 8, 2005)

i pictured myself a combination of strong female figures...

polgara - eddings
shandril - greenwood
isbeau and isult - forsyth
shana - lackey and norton
aurian - fury

anyone of them.....but if i had to pick ....polgara the idea of being universaly adored or terrified of is kinda apealing


----------



## ADangerousIdea (Aug 8, 2005)

I'd like to be on the cover of one of those drug store romances. Showing off my manly physique in a pirate costume while ripping the bodice off some half-naked wench, oh man that would rule.


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 9, 2005)

Blade Runner
http://www.philipkdick.com/covers/blade-comic2.jpg


----------



## Asmer20 (Aug 9, 2005)

i dont know but i would like to breath in darth vaders mask wonder if its rough or good or whatever


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 9, 2005)

OH YES, I would love to be on the front cover of one of the Demon Child Trilogy by Jennifer Fallon.

I would be Kalianah the Goddess of Love.  She seems to have so much fun in these books.


----------



## silvermage2000 (Aug 9, 2005)

I would have to say that i would wan't to be arwen,the young women elf with long dark brown hair from lord of the rings.


----------



## Venusdragon (Aug 10, 2005)

I think I would like to be a variety into one. A Dragon Mistress riding high in the sky on her mount, with Elfin ears, the ability to speak many languages including elfin, hobbit and those of the nether world, and Guardian of the Valley of Dragons standing true and tall with my Dragon Master along side of me. With my trusty sword ready to wield and fight for right with all my might. I have always pictured myself this way! Strong, pure of heart, ready to listen and Valiant like the Drake!


----------



## FelineEyes (Aug 10, 2005)

The Belgariad Part I and II - and I have thought that way since eight years old when I first heard to story.


----------



## Los Marilos (Aug 15, 2005)

I wouldn't mind being a Dragon Rider on a Pern book. That would be pretty cool....


----------

